# First taste of Portugal



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

After years of promksi g myself that I would escape the misery of an English winter we have been in Portugal since the New Year.
We are loving it! Good Aires and some good informal campsites.
Scenery is so different and some unique Aires at hilltop villages and castles.
The coast north of the Algarve is wonderful. Algarve is pants but convenient for shopping and oranges!!
https://plus.google.com/u/0/1162692...6f1a-36bf-919f-3384d371152314b7e154ca4?cfem=1

A Google+ thingy of the region north of the Algarve.

PS photos and videos taken on mobile phone. Isn't technology wonderful!?


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Link not working.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Spacerunner, have to disagree Algarve great for fish and golf (but expensive for golf) and the rural areas are wonderful. great beaches good walks.
Good job we are all different or my favourite places would be full lol

sue


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> The coast north of the Algarve is wonderful. Algarve is pants but convenient for shopping and oranges!!
> 
> PS photos and videos taken on mobile phone. Isn't technology wonderful!?


Pants????? meaning....??


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

we have been at armacao de pera since sat our first time out in the m/home

i like the countryside and will try some of the lakes soon, now the weather is getting warm

here for 3 months the don't know whats next

have fun 

barry


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

HermanHymer said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > The coast north of the Algarve is wonderful. Algarve is pants but convenient for shopping and oranges!!
> ...


Rubbish!!
Which was far too harsh!
Having spent the last two months as country bumpkins it came as a bit of a shock to see more than two cars on the road and more than three houses in row!
Apologies all Algarve lovers!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

No worries Spacerunner. The Algarve is not Portugal, it is historically, geographically and culturally a different country than owes as much to Africa as Iberia. Well in my opinion anyway :lol: 

Dick


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I love the Algarve :wink:


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Spacerunner said:


> After years of promksi g myself that I would escape the misery of an English winter we have been in Portugal since the New Year.
> We are loving it! Good Aires and some good informal campsites.
> Scenery is so different and some unique Aires at hilltop villages and castles.
> The coast north of the Algarve is wonderful. Algarve is pants but convenient for shopping and oranges!!
> ...


Can't disagree with the general comments about Portugal but I would be interested to know which parts of the Algarve you have visited to base such a comment as 'Algarve is pants'

The Algarve covers quite a large and varied area, Vilamoura and Albufeira are not typical of most of the Algarve.

A bit like saying Andalucia is pants after visiting Torremolinos or Benalmadena


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

After spending 4 weeks driving all over the Algarve, we are planning 6 to 8 weeks next year.
From what we saw and experienced, the Algarve is many and varied. OK Albufeira is a little touristy and commercial but just along the coast a few miles in either direction are still some unspoilt coves and villages.

Just wander around in the hills and the old towns for a charming taste of Portugal.

Ray.


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

We were thinking of going there for next winter. We are taking our first trip to the continent (France) next month, for three months, and then considering Portugal for the winter.

Dave and Lesley


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
Spacerunner had found a wonderfull campsite near Castelo de Vide,just a bit south of where we are,i am sure it was a bit of a difference ,"Darn Sarf" in the Algarve. An old Gearjammer mate lives just north of Faro,Sao Bartolomeu de Messines,about four and a half hours south of us,while it is very nice,we prefer the north,and him?,his wife says it is ,"To COLD" up here ,(And them from Buxton!):lol: 
Horses for courses i suppose,but i am sure wherever you tour in Portugal you will fall in love with it.
Eduardo ? (CEO Portugal Tourism Board)


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Roverdave said:


> We were thinking of going there for next winter. We are taking our first trip to the continent (France) next month, for three months, and then considering Portugal for the winter.
> 
> Dave and Lesley


*********************

As soon as you get there, visit a good patisserie and buy some pastel de nata and you will be hooked on Portugal.

Dick


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I consider myself well and truly taken to task!  
I based my remarks after the experience of visiting the Albufeira shopping centre at Guia. 3 out of 5 people appeared to be English, and weird, rude, arrogant English at that.
I've just driven from Sao Bartolomeu de Messines to Odeleite via a little used route over the hills and through small villages. The zigzag climbs were dizzying the views vertigo inducing! We met three cars and were overtaken by one!
Three locals waved at us and two dogs barked. A herd of goats ran away across a field at the sight of us. There was a bar/cafe/restaurant in each village and, usually, a filling station but no where to buy a St Valentines card!
Seems like the lurid, florid Algarve is just a narrow coastal strip and, who knows, I might just like it if I was to visit. But I shan't!


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

> Seems like the lurid, florid Algarve is just a narrow coastal strip and, who knows, I might just like it if I was to visit. But I shan't!


Well you will never know what you are missing. To write the Algarve off on the strength of your first brief visit is like saying that the UK seaside towns are all like Blackpool.

The eastern end of the Algarve is quite different to the west. From Faro eastwards it is mostly more typically Portuguese, not a "Kiss me quick" hat in sight anywhere.

JohnW


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I wouldn't call a visit to the Guia shopping centre a visit to the Algarve :roll: but I would agree the shopping centre might be classed as lurid. Aren't most shopping centres?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But do mind how you go...............................
http://travel.aol.co.uk/2015/02/16/...cid=maing-grid7|uk|dl12|sec1_lnk2&pLid=330132

Ray.


----------

